# Free Blanks



## jeff (Feb 22, 2015)

Bob is all out of free blanks. 

I was recently contacted by Bob Gibbs, of Garden Grove CA. He is a penmaker, and casts various things in clear epoxy. I don't believe that Bob is a member here, but I've encouraged him to join.

He sent me some blanks made with Sweet Gum seeds cast in amber, and asked me to get those out to you for comments. Bob doesn't sell blanks, he just enjoys casting unusual things and giving them away. These look petty interesting, but I don't have a photo of a finished pen. The blanks are 3.5" x 0.75" Bob says they have some voids. I believe he vacuum casts. 

All Bob wants in return is a nice photo of the pens you make, and your comments on how you liked the blanks. 

I will send the first three people to post in this thread three of these blanks. Then you can communicate directly with Bob and let him know your thoughts on these. He's also told me he'll send additional blanks to people who contact him by email.

Post here that you want them, then PM me your mailing address. The blanks are free and shipping is on me.


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll try one!


----------



## mmyshrall (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Jeff,

I would like to try some of those blanks!

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm for those blanks! Thanks Jeff. PM on it's way.


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 22, 2015)

3 minutes....You've got to be quick around here!


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 22, 2015)

Does he need more sweet gum seeds?  I have an endless supply of them :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the FAST response!

Blanks going out tomorrow to SMJ1957, mmyshrall, and Mack C.


----------



## jeff (Feb 22, 2015)

All gone! Thanks for the interest. Please show us the finished pens and let Bob know your opinion!


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2015)

That's a sweet looking blank! I'll be looking forward to hopefully seeing pics of some finished pens from them!

(And, as said above, you gotta be quick around here, lol!)


----------



## robutacion (Feb 22, 2015)

jeff said:


> I was recently contacted by Bob Gibbs, of Garden Grove CA. He is a penmaker, and casts various things in clear epoxy. I don't believe that Bob is a member here, but I've encouraged him to join.
> 
> He sent me some blanks made with Sweet Gum seeds cast in amber, and asked me to get those out to you for comments. Bob doesn't sell blanks, he just enjoys casting unusual things and giving them away. These look petty interesting, but I don't have a photo of a finished pen. The blanks are 3.5" x 0.75" Bob says they have some voids. I believe he vacuum casts.
> 
> ...



I Jeff, thank you for allowing Bob's blanks to be known on IAP.

I don't know who this Bob is, and I would like to ask you if you can find out exactly what resin he is using, I would like to help him to resolve all those air bubbles seen in the sample blank on the pic.

My intention is to help him and nothing more however, not being an IAP member, I would prefer not to send him and email, until you talk to him about and let me know if this would be a good idea or better to back off, some people get quite offended when someone else gets involved so, you will be the judge of that, if you don't mind, off-course...!

Let me know...!

Cheers
George


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 23, 2015)

If he is ever in need of some more Sweetgum seed pods....I'll go rake him up a 30gal bag!  Those things are deadly coming out from under a lawnmower!!!


Nice blank you have photo'd!






Scott (mention free, and they be quick) B


----------



## oregoncarver (Feb 24, 2015)

Bob is a great guy.  He used to write a one page article for Woodturning Design.  I have several of his blanks.

Arthur


----------



## mmyshrall (Feb 25, 2015)

*They're here!!*

Jeff, 

I wanted to let you know that the blanks arrived and look better in person than your photo indicated.  I have contacted Bob about them and will be posting photos when I have turned one.  The wife claimed one when I opened up the box and is as excited as I am to turn one of these!

Thanks again for the assistance in getting them into our hands!

Michael


----------



## johns486 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd love some if you can post to the UK I can pay the postage.  They look spectacular.


----------



## jeff (Feb 25, 2015)

johns486 said:


> I'd love some if you can post to the UK I can pay the postage.  They look spectacular.



I don't have any more. You can contact Bob Gibbs.
His email is bobspenfactory@gmail.com


----------



## johns486 (Feb 25, 2015)

Cheers Jeff I'll send him an email all the good stuff seems to be that side of the pond.


----------



## jeff (Feb 25, 2015)

robutacion said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > I was recently contacted by Bob Gibbs, of Garden Grove CA. He is a penmaker, and casts various things in clear epoxy. I don't believe that Bob is a member here, but I've encouraged him to join.
> ...



George

Please feel free to contact him. I let him know that I would be putting people directly in touch with him. I don't think he has any reason not to be an IAP member except that I don't believe he's familiar with the forum format and concept of threaded messages. He's fine with email.

He does spend a LOT of time making these blanks and the more we can let him know they're appreciated, the more he'll be motivated to produce. He does cast other things as well, but I don't think he may be familiar with the wide and wacky variety of the things our member cast.


----------



## mmyshrall (Feb 25, 2015)

jeff said:


> but I don't think he may be familiar with the *wide and wacky variety* of the things our member cast.



Maybe an "Understatement of the Year Contest" for next year's Bash should be suggested...  :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 25, 2015)

mmyshrall said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > but I don't think he may be familiar with the *wide and wacky variety* of the things our member cast.
> ...


 

Maybe we can make that a monthly contest and then next Bash post the top 10 and vote for the best understatement.
Only prize is a year long 1st place sign on your profile.
I would even throw in a bakers dozen of the daughter's brownies.....just to sweeten the pot.


----------



## hcpens (Mar 3, 2015)

I am in, thanks. Pm sent.


----------



## endacoz (Mar 3, 2015)

I am in!  Who do I pm?


----------



## fitty (Mar 4, 2015)

I posted Bobs's email address in the deals forum. Contact him directly.


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 4, 2015)

I wrote to Bob last night and recieved a reply this morning.
Blanks are on the way and his comment were that these are for the more experienced turner.   Whatever that means.
I really hope that he joins the IAP if he isn't a member.  I believe he just might be in store for a surprize.


----------



## johns486 (Mar 4, 2015)

Got mine today very nice man, will post when I get them finished.


----------



## jlnel (Mar 4, 2015)

I sent an email!!! Thanks for your time, John.


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 5, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> mmyshrall said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...



And, I can attest to the fact that those are real sweet brownies!


----------



## jeff (Mar 5, 2015)

I just got an email from Bob. He's thrilled with the response so far. So if you have not yet contacted him to get some blanks to try, consider it.


----------



## Mondo (Mar 5, 2015)

I would love to try the sweet gum blanks!


----------



## Edgar (Mar 5, 2015)

jeff said:


> I just got an email from Bob. He's thrilled with the response so far. So if you have not yet contacted him to get some blanks to try, consider it.



It's not often that you get to make someone happy by asking them to give you something, so I did my part. 

I've exchanged a couple of emails with Bob so far - nice to make new friends.


----------



## wob50 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes I sent him a e-mail on getting some and this is a really nice guy ,this is his reply to me    (((   Well--- you just made it in. There is 30 emails for 18 hrs time so far.   WOW !! You guys really react quickly. Hope the pen is good to you also.   MAN !! I've really have to get to work!!

BOB.  Thanks.  You guys excite me   ))))        To make them, pack them ,and ship them for FREE  how much can a nice guy get .


----------



## jeff (Mar 9, 2015)

I had a PM tonight relating to me that Bob is overwhelmed with blank requests.

So, for the time being, please cease and desist asking Bob for blanks!

He asked me to get penturners to email him for blanks. I warned him that there would be more than he expected! :biggrin:


----------

